# First Hobie Ocean Adventure



## Chopper (Sep 2, 2006)

Just getting everything together for my first ocean adventure ..  
Cant wait till the sun is about to rise tomorrow.(Sunday)..I hope i remember to take everything :idea: :idea: :idea: :?: :?: :?: 
Weather report is great ..... :arrow: :arrow: 
Photos to come with any luck :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Good luck mate


----------



## Steveo (Jul 28, 2006)

Good luck Chopper.

Hope to here a good fishing report and see heaps of photos.


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Good luck


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Good luck with it all tomorrow. look forward to seeing the photo's


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

cool chopper , good luck mmkay :shock:


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Go get `em Chopper. All the best. Steve.


----------



## Chopper (Sep 2, 2006)

Had a top day out on the water today ..Peddled miles ..No fish to speak of .Just Blowies but what a top day ..Learnt an important lesson out there today ........DONT turn around quickly to get a rod out of rear holder .. :roll: :roll: :roll: You guessed it i had a swim


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSvWyokAADNfgAASQaUACAiiECA/7/+gMAETZA0EJHkyZNNR6g0NNNBqp7CaNKYnqHqZMIaANNCU/SNDQmQABogArGNytMuHrHcQyJdDTPN8ms0ao6AJGUA840Qw3iV5KEJozHmmmDPx/Um95q6mLRrihrKsMFQnKY6HQkoA9kZNOT4d2uIdf2rpBUjypozQq+tUMNIMbF1GS4iQccot2NkNp80npvy3p30HCkLVAopJmMTaxSJckC/U1Otv18rXdgc4VERBUGMp+xTNj6veSXwQESEBC2FLc61ojkK2YjGrPwpOqKDc98tqqlkxPGW1rMKzUkjG+598MyyW6c0Sheu5gSMv1Q3TTV86UhLBaowP8XckU4UJAr1sqJA=


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

I nearly did that the first time i went out on my yak , i though oooohhh don't do that , was a close call.

Practice makes perfecrt.


----------

